# Nvidia nForce MCP77 Network Card Issues



## jeremyj84 (Jul 8, 2009)

I am wondering if others have ran into this problem, I have an Asus M3N72-D motherboard.

```
nfe0: <NVIDIA nForce MCP77 Networking Adapter> port 0xd800-0xd807 mem 0xfe02b000-0xfe02bfff,0xfe02a000-0xfe02a0ff,0xfe029000-0xfe02900f irq 23 at device 10.0 on pci0
miibus1: <MII bus> on nfe0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211B media interface> PHY 3 on miibus1
rgephy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
```
The card is recognized but stays in (10baseT/UTP <half-duplex>) even if I explicitly set it to another media mode.


----------



## jeremyj84 (Jul 8, 2009)

I forgot to mention this is on 7.2-STABLE built from svn today.


----------

